# (monday) history in your game 04-14-2003



## alsih2o (Apr 14, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

cannibalistic ancestors?- http://www.msnbc.com/news/898430.asp

more stuff on following the sun- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2928043.stm

 secrets of the great wall- http://www.discovery.com/stories/history/greatwall/greatwall.html

still looking for moses- http://www.naplesnews.com/03/04/neapolitan/d931763a.htm

coins and helmets- http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/news/story/0,11711,931888,00.html

 chicks make stone tools too  - http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/04/030407080401.htm

 ancient fishing- http://www.critfc.org/text/fishing.html

 japanese historical maps!!- http://www.davidrumsey.com/japan/

shoes! (i dedicate this link to my wife ) - http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/shoe/SHOEHOME.HTM

 i hope something here gooses your creative juices!!!


----------



## Ruined (Apr 14, 2003)

Once again, thanks for the cool links, alsih2o!  I particularly liked the one about coins and helmets.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 14, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The only thing, though, is I'd like to download those maps. I find that when I zoom in, it only save a portion to my desktop. Any idea on how to download them in whole? *




 i won't be much help there, but i am sure someone on the boards will come to your rescue


----------

